# Food Safety News - 06/07/2022 Solicitor General’s support invited for California’s Proposition 12



## daveomak.fs (Jun 7, 2022)

Solicitor General’s support invited for California’s Proposition 12​By Dan Flynn on Jun 07, 2022 12:05 am
Who should the Solicitor General of the United States support in the Proposition 12 dispute that is currently before the U.S. Supreme Court?  Sometimes called the 10th Justice, the solicitor general’s opinion sometimes has an influence on the Court. The United States solicitor general represents the federal government before the U.S. Supreme Court. Among those... Continue Reading


National action needed to implement food safety strategy​By News Desk on Jun 07, 2022 12:03 am
The implementation of a new global food safety strategy will be a challenge, according to a member of the World Health Organization’s (WHO) Technical Advisory Group on Food Safety. Yongning Wu, from the China National Center for Food Safety Risk Assessment, said countries are at different stages with their national food safety systems and a... Continue Reading


FDA steps up import alerts on seafood, canned tomatoes, candy, honey etc.​By News Desk on Jun 07, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with... Continue Reading


‘Mixed’ progress on food safety in Australia in past year​By Joe Whitworth on Jun 07, 2022 12:00 am
Australia’s food safety report card for the past 12 months is “mixed,” according to the Food Safety Information Council (FSIC). There was a decline in reported Salmonella infections and a survey found fewer people are washing chicken. However, another poll revealed handwashing had decreased while poisonings continue to be recorded linked to wild mushrooms. The... Continue Reading


Abbott resumes production of infant formula under strict eye of FDA​By Coral Beach on Jun 06, 2022 04:13 pm
Abbott Nutrition has resumed operations at its baby formula plant which was shut down by the FDA in mid-February because of dirty conditions and a link to a cronobacter outbreak that saw two babies die. Even though the plant has resumed operations, company officials say it could take up to six weeks before the product... Continue Reading


----------

